# My shipment from Darkmoon17 came today :D (pic heavy)



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

~~~ I apologise in advance for the spam~~~

So, i have been waiting for what seems like forever for this shipment of fish!! XD 

First off, i would like to thank Darkmoon17 from the very bottom of my heart, she is very nice, and a pleasure to do business with! Perhaps we could even become friends? :3 I absolutely love every one of the fish you sent me! I cant even tell which of the females is a 'cull', and neither of the males look like 'culls' to me either. XD You will have to point out which female it is to me. 

First off, the girls. :3 

I redecorated the tank so that my current girls dont get nasty, so the tank has... six platy, six kuhli loaches (four black two striped), and fourteen female bettas. Tank is double filtered, and i do a 50% water change weekly. 

Tank:









Now on to the new girls!! Darkmoon, can you tell me what they would be called, color wise? i have an idea, but i want to know if i am correct. 

Sharkie:









Babs:









Midge:









Coroline:









Lola: (she gets two because neither one came out very well... lol )

















Bunny:









They are all so beautiful! I cant wait to see everyone swimming together in the tank!! :3 

And the two boys. You have no idea how pleased i was to see them!! OMG they are a dream!! 

Boy #1 (Thinking Artimus, because of moon shaped mark on head?) :









































Boy #2 (no idea... Help me out guys!!) :









































WHEW!! That was a lot... Tell me what you guys think!! :3 I cant wait for you all to see them!!


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

this has me curious a little bit. The two boys certainly appear as id they would be from the same spawn colour and marking wise. However one is a PK and one is a halfmoon type. Can both varieties be in the same spawn.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! Great choice of names! I'm terrible at naming my bettas. 
I hope you don't mind me anwering RedneckBettaGuru's question.

@RedneckBettaGuru: The second fish is not a PK, it's a delta and that just looks like he's got some growing to do. You can find deltas, super deltas, HM, and PK in the same spawn. Actually, depending on the fish you use, when breeding what you think it's HM x HM will give you a very small percentage of true HMs. There's a LOT of fish, even in AquaBid, labeled as HMs that are not true HMs when you compare IBC standards. This is why it's very important you know how to select a female if you want to breed HMs, they are obviously the hardest to tell if they are true HMs unless you know what to look for. 
Hope this answers your Q


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful! All of them are beautiful!


----------



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

So beautiful! :3 Haha, the last fellow's first picture looks like he has breeding stripes! XD *Thinks on name* Uh, what about Halt? (I'm good at throwing random things out for suggestions!)


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I love Artimus and his red spots!


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Lovely betta's! It looks like Darkmoon's spawn produced some very unique looking boys and girls.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely bettas! I myself have bought bettas from darkmoon and currently taking care of the spawn and so far the fry looks great


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Great choice of names! I'm terrible at naming my bettas.


Thank you so much! You have no idea how excited i was to get them. XD



a123andpoof said:


> Beautiful! All of them are beautiful!


Thanks!! :3



HazelrahLayna7 said:


> So beautiful! :3 Haha, the last fellow's first picture looks like he has breeding stripes! XD *Thinks on name* Uh, what about Halt? (I'm good at throwing random things out for suggestions!)


LOL! I hadnt noticed that! XD Halt is a wonderful name! I love it. :3



Leeniex said:


> I love Artimus and his red spots!


So do i! I hadnt even noticed them until the flash hit him. 



heathbar said:


> Lovely betta's! It looks like Darkmoon's spawn produced some very unique looking boys and girls.


It really has! I am so glad i chose to buy from her.  



Fasht said:


> Lovely bettas! I myself have bought bettas from darkmoon and currently taking care of the spawn and so far the fry looks great


Ooh!! Mine will likely all just be pets, i dont have the cash required for breeding at the moment. XD


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow gorgeous bettas!


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my, beautiful fish!
The second boy looks very exotic. As for a name...Hmm...He looks like a Zale to me. It's a greek name, meaning Sea Strength.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

blueridge said:


> Wow gorgeous bettas!


Thanks so much! :3



Moclam said:


> Oh my, beautiful fish!
> The second boy looks very exotic. As for a name...Hmm...He looks like a Zale to me. It's a greek name, meaning Sea Strength.


ooh! That is a very good name too! Thank you so very much.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

@vil, 
obviously have more learning to do. On second look though I did relaize the longer ventrals than normal. I am slowly getting the eye I think. It can be so tricky though sometimes.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I know how you feel! Lol i have a terrible time learning all the specifics.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They all look great Gizmo! I'm glad they arrived safely (and of course we can be friends!). The smallest female, Lola, was the "cull", but she really is very cute and you'll see her true colors when she settles in. The only thing "wrong" with her is her small size.
Sharkie: Marble (no dragon scales even though both parents were dragons!)
Babs: Dragon Marble
Midge: Maybe a black copper, she will darken nicely. She always had breeding bars lol
Coroline: Black Dragon
Lola: Dragon Marble
Bunny: Red Dragon, she'll also brighten with time
Artimus: GREAT NAME! Love it. Black Dragon. Don't know if he will keep the red spots or not. Cull b/c of long anal fin but he is still a handsome man!
Unnamed: I do like Zale. He's a marble dragon and has really nice color. He was just jarred 2 weeks ago so he has quite some growing to do which is why he may look like a plakat at the moment.

I'm sure they will enjoy the sorority, it looks really nice!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> They all look great Gizmo! I'm glad they arrived safely (and of course we can be friends!). The smallest female, Lola, was the "cull", but she really is very cute and you'll see her true colors when she settles in. The only thing "wrong" with her is her small size.
> Sharkie: Marble (no dragon scales even though both parents were dragons!)
> Babs: Dragon Marble
> Midge: Maybe a black copper, she will darken nicely. She always had breeding bars lol
> ...



Ooh!! I was pretty close then!! X3 

I would have guessed Sharkie was the cull, since her body is thicker. *shrug* Lola is a little spitfire, ill tell you what. XD She doesnt act like the smallest thing in the tank at all. 

What is their tail type? I am horrible with females... Are they Delta, or halfmoon? or Plakat...? ^^; 

Oh goodness, lol, poor Zale, sorta a runt isnt he? XD J/k


The girls love the sorority, oh my goodness, the tank is so alive now with movement and shine, its wonderful.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!
Darkmoon always has GREAT fish  her fry are SO beautiful


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much!!  I am more than impressed with this lot! Hee hee! :3


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I was gonna say that the first male was the cull because of the anal. He makes a great pet but for breeding not really. All wonder fish.

I love all of Darkmoons fish, she breeds wonderful fish. I really want some but I can't pay for the shipping.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually both males and Lola are 'culls', the rest are the breeding quality fish. Lol!! 

I had to convince myself this was my Christmas gift this year. XD, and i still can hardly afford it, but i managed. :3


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

wow! beautiful bettas! i  babs! what a cutie!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh I misread I thought it said one was a cull, lol. don't really matter. Only thing that matters is you got awesome fish.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

This boy is soooo pretty


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

yayagirl1209 said:


> wow! beautiful bettas! i  babs! what a cutie!


I think all of them ar the cutest things ever! XD Of course i am biased... :3



kfryman said:


> Oh I misread I thought it said one was a cull, lol. don't really matter. Only thing that matters is you got awesome fish.


Its alright! X3 And thanks! I am not going argue with you there! lol



copperarabian said:


> This boy is soooo pretty


Thanks so much! I am really impressed by him too, even if he isnt perfect. <3 


Anitax3x said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!!


Thanks!! :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

*Feeding time pictures*

Sorry for the doublepost. XD

Here are the pictures of the sorority during feeding time. Bettas and Platys. X3 


























































































And here is one of the loaches. so cute!! X3


----------

